# Hello



## Ets- (Dec 29, 2019)

Hi everyone. I’ve been hanging around the forum for quite sometime and I finally decided to register. See you guys around : ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome. Glad you decided to join us!


----------

